# Bassist needed



## the-trooper (May 1, 2006)

Well we're two guitarists and a drummer and one of the guitarists is also taking care of vocals for now. We're all 16, one guitarist has been playing for 3 years the other almost 2 and the drummer 3. For bassist, you should be pretty versatile so melodic, fast etc etc(preferably played with fingers but with a pic is fine too). Our influences include Iron Maiden,Black Sabbath,Metallica,Judas Priest,Iced Earth,Led Zeppelin,Deep Purple,Cream,UFO,Stratovarius,Megadeth,Van Halen and shit loads more. So yeah if youre interested e-mail me at [email protected]
Cheers:food-smiley-004:


----------

